
ACLU to Coal Baron: “You Can't Sue People for Being Mean to You, Bob.” - yread
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/aclu-coal-baron-suing-hbos-john-oliver-you-cant-sue-people-being-mean-you-bob-1025919
======
cyanexttuesday
You can if its defamation.

~~~
hectorgrey
Don't you have to prove that it's untrue in most USA jurisdictions?

------
gozur88
You can sue people for anything. Works better if you sue someone without
enough money to defend himself, though.

------
kitanata
Here's the internet's favorite copyright attorney talking about this. It's a
fun read.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or0sfrz93O4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or0sfrz93O4)

------
anotheryou
I love streisand

